# Worth a look,Youtube kick back



## pumperdude (Nov 15, 2012)

This clown had way more luck than sence. Sorry if it has been posted here before.For anyone who has had a close call/near miss, the slow motion clip at the end shows just how close you may have come.


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

Scary!

I have had that happen and it hurts. Still have all my fingers, and a lot more caution.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Tom's original thread on this video:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/34971

Rich


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I cant even watch the end of that video. Must have been millimeters away from losing a finger.


----------

